# You can be free Depersonalization and Derealization



## delani21 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm gonna keep this short and sweet....I was actually watching dishes and I thought of you'll. Let me start of by saying I have been here in forum before and also I have been in your shoes. I was introduced to dp from a marijuana experience when i was 15 yrs old I will be 25 next month making that 10 yrs ago. The first time I battled with it I was so weak and vulberable I didn't know what it was or where it came from, or why I was feeling like this. I thought it was some kind of punishment due to the alternative lifestyle I lived. I came out of DP probably a year after that,,sounds like a long time right?? Yeah but it doesn't have to be a long experience for you at all. I have battled with DP a total of three times, and the first was the absolute worst. Let me break it down to you, DP and DR is just do to your anxiety and stress, don't let it build up! It's just your brain numbing your senses for your protection. The simple things you stress over contribute to the build up whether school, finances, or relationships. Stop worrying!!! WORRYING IS STUPID IT'S LIKE WALKING AROUND WITH A UMBRELLA WAITING FOR IT TO RAIN. You are real, You are human, You are from this planet, That is you in the mirror, Your voice is the same, No one is out to hurt you,The trees are real ok stop stressing beautiful people. Part of the reason lots of things feel foreign to you is because when you "felt normal" you never took the time to take things in. And when i say that I mean you were so busy caught up in the troubles in life you never just took the time to and admire a tree or nature or look at yourself in the mirror and admire how good you look instead you were to busy stressing over a pimple or other flaws. We as humans are our biggest critics, that flaw that you see no one else pays any attention to it. You will be free of "IT" de-stressing is the key, trust me I know I dealt with it all by myself when all these forums and youtube videos were not here. I really hope what I say can help you I will talk to you via email, phone or watever I have to do... I know the pain and hurt that come from this Get well soon ..btw i hate english excuse my grammer lol


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thankyou. This post was really helpful.


----------



## justgottahavehope (Mar 9, 2013)

That tree comment, hahaha. SO me. You're absolutely right. The only thing that freaks me out, is how I notice almost everything now! I mean, I try not to let it freak me out, but I just deal with a lot of anxiety/overthinking. Did it just go away whenever you stopped thinking about it? Did it just go away randomly? Or was there more to it?


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

thx, great post. the key really is living as if you don't have this shit. because let's face, we have to eat, shower, do everything we would do if we didn't have it, so while we still have sense, we might as well LIVE.


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

"Part of the reason lots of things feel foreign to you is because when you "felt normal" you never took the time to take things in. And when i say that I mean you were so busy caught up in the troubles in life you never just took the time to and admire a tree or nature or look at yourself in the mirror and admire how good you look instead you were to busy stressing over a pimple or other flaws."

Very nice statement, I really liked it


----------

